# Importing car parts and vehicles to Thailand



## Giedrius

Hello, 

Is there anybody who has some experience in importing used car parts to Thailand? I'm talking about body parts and some electronic parts?
I would like to import these from Europe and it's BMW parts.
Also would be nice to know a person who has some experience in importing damaged vehicles (after accidents) and fixing them in Thailand with imported parts and then selling them locally. Is it a good idea? What about customs? How they set the value of damaged vehicles? The ones like with complete front end damage etc.
I'm talking mostly about BMW vehicles 3-5 years old.


----------



## NorthForty

Giedrius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anybody who has some experience in importing used car parts to Thailand? I'm talking about body parts and some electronic parts?
> I would like to import these from Europe and it's BMW parts.
> Also would be nice to know a person who has some experience in importing damaged vehicles (after accidents) and fixing them in Thailand with imported parts and then selling them locally. Is it a good idea? What about customs? How they set the value of damaged vehicles? The ones like with complete front end damage etc.
> I'm talking mostly about BMW vehicles 3-5 years old.


I can offer this input, Importing any motor vehicle parts is subject to taxes. The problem really resides in the fact that it is subjective which means your duty tax could be cheap to outrageous and you will not know until it hits customs


----------



## Xynoplas2

I have seen BMWs in Thailand. Surely these must be repaired somehow, on a regular basis. 

I'd advise getting over there in person and finding the repair shops yourself; most of them will not be online at this forum.


----------

